# Vizslas are butt-ugly (psych!!!)



## derwos (Nov 10, 2019)

I'll take "butt-ugly", ANY DAY!!!

A vizsla redefines the word "Gorgeous"!!!









Aly @ 13 moths old... wound like a spring... waiting for command.









Aly @ 14 months old... patiently waiting for her dinner.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice. Very nice!


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

TREET STARE.


----------

